
Ask HN: Open Source Projects helping struggling communities and saving lives? - hsikka
Hey Folks! Just had an interesting idea, inspired by http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kpcbfellows.com&#x2F;build-for-good&#x2F;challenges. I think it would be valuable to have a public list or repository of open challenges&#x2F;projects that would allow the Open Source community to work on things that have a tangible effect on people&#x27;s lives in struggling communities. IE building a farming plot mobile app that would help farmers in the 3rd world accurately and efficiently grow crops and improve their economy. I feel like having a compiled, growing list of these projects would give people who want to work on similar projects a hub to go to.
======
ahazred8ta
CLICKABLE LINK: [http://kpcbfellows.com/build-for-
good/challenges](http://kpcbfellows.com/build-for-good/challenges)

